# New plants in collection



## Roy (Sep 20, 2008)

Added to my Vandaceous collection recently. I have wanted to collect the last few required plants in the Aerides group and the Rhyncostylis family.
Yesterday they arrived.

Aerides retusa, small but in spike.
Aerides houlletiana, medium size, 2 spikes.
Rhy coelestis Blue
Rhy coelestis Pink
Both Rhy. stud plants from the nursery. Top quality blooms

Last week.

Ascovandoritis Thai Ruby 'Hildos'
Mok. Khaw Phaik Suan x Ascda Gua Chia Long.
Paph concolor v Hennisianum
Ang. leonis


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 20, 2008)

you did a very nice shopping Roy, we will have the pleasure to see picts soon!!!  Is your Angr. also a mature plant?? Jean


----------



## Roy (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes it is Jean, hopefully it will through a spike or 2. I believe it is the Madagascan form.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2008)

Good deal, photos please.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 20, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap:

Sounds like great acquisitions...how 'bout some pix?


----------



## Roy (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok, pic of the plants that arrived last Friday.
Back left, Rhy retusa, back right, Aer. houlettiana, stake for support till settled in, 2 spikes.
Front left, Rhy coelestis v Pink & the blue coelestis on the right.
They look a bit rough but are actually good. Will improve greatly here.


----------



## Roy (Sep 21, 2008)

Last week.

Ascovandoritis Thai Ruby 'Hildos'
Mok. Khaw Phaik Suan x Ascda Gua Chia Long.
Paph concolor v Hennisianum pot size 100mm
Ang. leonis pot size 115mm


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2008)

Looking good, thanx.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 22, 2008)

oh yes ,leonis looking great (about same size as mine that has flowered 3 x) Jean


----------



## Roy (Sep 22, 2008)

Hopefully mine will flower this year also Jean.

Big OOOOOOOPPPPPPs, I called Rhyn. retusa an Aerides....me goose.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2008)

You are forgiven. Beautiful plants!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice! :clap:


----------

